# can't undervolt



## drIlled (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi guys.
Why i can't undervolt my Asus tuf F15 i5 10300h gtx 1650ti 8gb ram?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2022)

Your screenshot shows that Asus has Locked out CPU voltage control. This is common.

If you are lucky you might be able to find and install an older bios version, before Asus started locking this. I am not sure if an older bios is available for your laptop. Search Google to see if anyone has found a solution. For Dell laptops you have to modify two UEFI variables to unlock voltage control. This procedure can be dangerous so do not try to do anything unless you can find someone else with your laptop model that has successfully unlocked their computer.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------

